# Jacque Chirac..



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=weneedyou.gif]

wanker


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

erm.....will that not be the French?? France is a lovely place.......its just unfortunate that the French live there. :-/


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

lol, I was just about to post the same topic heading myself yesterday.

Gits...


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> erm.....will that not be the French?? France is a lovely place.......its just unfortunate that the French live there. Â :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Doh!!!!


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> Doh!!!!


do you want me to







???

boohhhh


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Bonjour Miss TTR ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> Bonjour Miss TTR Â ;D


Hello... Bonjour !!! ;D

I was afraid... by this topic... ??? :-[


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> [smiley=weneedyou.gif]
> 
> wanker


Translation = branleur! ;D


----------



## Miss_TTR (Mar 9, 2003)

> Translation = branleur! Â ;D


what a nice idea !!! ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

blair and bush are bigger twats....

they are the mother of all twats....


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I think the US could & would have obliterated Iraq many months ago had it not been for Blair...

Blair might be Bushes poodle, but his owner must listen to him, & greatly appreciate our support.


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Personally I think France and Germany are trying to protect their interests in the middle east. It seems like a lot of trade between them and Iraq has occured in the past and they have a lot of money tied up in the region.

If the US does go in and occupy Iraq then it will reap the 'rewards' (i'm sure it will throw a few scraps to us in the UK). However this will do a lot of damage to the European economy, whilst at the same time strengthening the US.

I like the USA however I am against the racist policies of the present administration.

^Kast^


----------



## foz01 (May 13, 2002)

Frances stance is by far the most sensible in this whole sorry episode! :-X

all he's saying is:
1.Wheres the proof of iraq-al quadea links.
2.Why hussain, why not gadddafi, etc etc etc, theres plenty other dictators out there.

It just strikes me as complete arrongance to think they have the power to go and sort out another country and give them democratic rights, its the UN sanctions thats killing the iraqi people!

Bush is just a complete kunt, a fcukin puppet for his dad!

and i think if we go to war without the 2nd resolution it will be the end of Blair!


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Hussain is a knob......he's reaping the rewards for selling his soul to the devil.

It's the suffering the Iraqi people have gone through in the last 2 decades and will go through during this conflict that worry me more.

In terms of why not Gaddafi etc etc well their time is coming. The war on terrorism is on-going. The world is about to be reshaped the American way and there is nothing you, me or Jacque Chirac can do about it.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Bush is clearly a red-neck warmonger, and his reason's for wanting to rid the world of Saddam Hussein are probably far from simply human rights and the threat of weapons of mass distruction. Â I think that thick black stuff might have something to do with it Â 

However, I have seen a number of interviews with Iraqi's who have either fled the country or who have relatives back there. Intrestingly, they all seem to desperately support Bush / Blair and WANT a war. Â Yes there are other tyrants but their arguement is that he is the worst (I'm not sure you can really score atrocities can you?).

Apparently an example policy of the Hussein government is that if there is a public anti-gov demonstration - they shoot 95% of the protestors and interrogate (torture) the rest. Â The world would be a better place without him.

It would be more comfortable, however, to have someone 'at the helm' who wasn't just trying to finish his father's work for him. Â I cannot believe (well maybe I can) that Americans voted that man as president. Â :-/

Damian

PS And as for Chirac, well what do you expect :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Frances stance is by far the most sensible in this whole sorry episode! Â
> 
> all he's saying is:
> 1.Wheres the proof of iraq-al quadea links.
> ...


Absolute bollocks - its typical of the French to not get involved. I'm sure a terrorist incident in that country would change things greatly


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

He should be in prison now cause he's so currupt and would be had he not changed a law that means he cant be prosicuted whilst he's the president 
secondly he's signed a deal for irqi oil along with russia


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

> I'm sure a terrorist incident in that country would change things greatly


well.....i wouldn't be surprised if there is one and conveniently carried out by an 'islamic' extremist group!! (financed at some time or another by the CIA, MI5, mossad et al)

Seems to me like people with extreme views (aka Saddam, Bush) do crazy things only for the backlash to hit the ordinary people.

Kast^


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

bush and blair are hypocrits.

as for all you dumb fuqs who do nothing more than regurgitate the crap you hear and read and see in the media think about this:

you want democracy? you want to protect it? you want to spread it?

Go spread democracy to iraq. then watch the 70% shia majority form a federation or become a part of iran - your next best friend.

Then watch the kurds form their own nation and destabilise turkey - even close to your door step.

ffs ... the US talks about free market forces and democracy - yet they fuq up all the markets with monopolies and shit.. and have a president who was voted in by a minority.. go figure...


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

What annoys me is that war has been reduced to watching a fireworks show on TV (as is going to happen in Iraq). The sad thing is that people will be dieing + the survivors traumatised for the rest of their lives.

I still think Chirac is only trying to protect french interests in Iraq though. Otherwise i'm sure he'd be backing the US + UK.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

No doubt Chirac is doing what he is to protect French interests. Is he doing anything different to Bush and Blair? They are doing what THEY are doing ONLY to protect their own interests. To believe anything else is naive.

It always gets me how naive members of the public just suck it all up and take some kinda bullshit moral highground.


----------

